# Cane Toads



## Lewy (May 17, 2009)

Hi All. I was sitting here feeling bad about my poor efforts at reducing the local cane toad population this year and found some interesting and some hilarious stuff. I was searching because last year I started using dettol which worked a treat but then read how excrutiatingly painful it is for the toad. I dont believe in causing any animal pain regardless of whether it is a pest or not. The freezing technique (apparently with afew hours of refridgeration first to put them to sleep) wasn't an option until recently when we got a couple of rat freezers (our house freezer is tiny). Wouldn't it be great if councils provided deep freezers that we could all use and had toadbuster nights where we caould all catch as many toads as possible and bring them in and have sausage sizzles and stuff........ I can imagine some places already do.

Anyway here is the interesting link.

http://www.fdrproject.org.au/pages/toads.htm

And here is a funny quote I copied from a vegan site. Some people have no idea of even the basics of ecology.

Sue

It seems that the toad is really hard to kill and some people come up with the most gruesome ideas, but there never seems to be any thought of prosecution for cruelty to animals, when it comes to these creatures. People flick lit cigarette butts at them, which they grab and swallow, they impale them on pitch-forks, one on top of another, while their legs scrabble in mid air, and all sorts of other unthinkable methods of torture. It is hard to believe that there are people who can behave like this, but they do AND they seem to enjoy it. 

I don′t know what the answer is for cane toads, and I know I′ll get howled down right, left and centre, but my view is that it is part of evolution, if you like. Cattle don′t belong here either and look at the damage they do. See what happens if you suggest we rid the country of cattle!Nor do sheep, camels, horses, donkeys and many, many other animals belong, but they are all here. You could say that European people don′t belong here either. The damage that we have caused is there for all to see, but no-one suggests that we be disposed of! (More′s the pity I sometimes think!) 

There are all sorts of native animals that are equally dangerous to other native animals and to pets, (almost all of whom are introduced) but no-one is suggesting that we get rid of Taipans, Eastern Browns, Wedgetailed eagles, hawks etc because they kill other native animals. As I said I don′t know what the answer is, but I think we should just lean to live with all of the animals that are now here.


----------



## Geckogod (May 17, 2009)

That sounds like a good Idea to have a big gather thing every month or so, I live in NSW but when I was up in Queensland I was smacking them left right and center with cricket stumps and such. Even though they are pest that site does voice a very good opinion, and now I feel bad for doing horrible things to those poor toads, so I think that people need to realize this and I will make sure not to Kill another cane toad like a cruel torturer ever again. Good on you for saying something I have changed my opinion about the whole thing.

Geckogod


----------



## andyscott (May 17, 2009)

A cricket stump is fine as long as you hit hard and fast, so death is quick.
That what I use up north


----------



## Lewy (May 17, 2009)

Just want to point out that I didn't write what was written in pink. It's a quote from someone on a vegan site I stumbled on whilst looking for info on toad control. I just thought their last paragraph was particularly interesting ( nieve) where they state how dangerous our own native wildlife is to itself - so what - in their natural state they have reached an ecological balance. Introduced species *are *different and sooo much worse.

Sue


----------



## MatE (May 17, 2009)

Yes about the quote "There are all sorts of native animals that are equally dangerous to other native animals and to pets, (almost all of whom are introduced) but no-one is suggesting that we get rid of Taipans, Eastern Browns, Wedgetailed eagles, hawks etc because they kill other native animals. As I said I don′t know what the answer is, but I think we should just lean to live with all of the animals that are now here. "

MMM ok Native animals that are equally dangerous.So the natural environment is bad and exotic animals are ok and we just have to deal with them.Thanks but ill deal with them in my own way Golf anyone.


----------



## MrsDragonLady (May 17, 2009)

I hate cruelty to any animals too 

Yes it is about time a more humane way of eliminating cane toads was introduced and some sort of Cane Toad D-Day/Sausage Sizzle sounds like a plan


----------



## Geckogod (May 17, 2009)

I'm glad you agree as well Mrsdragonlady


----------



## Thyla (Oct 16, 2010)

andyscott said:


> A cricket stump is fine as long as you hit hard and fast, so death is quick.
> That what I use up north


 
you should be putting them in a fridge (4 celcius) for a few hours first


----------



## xxMelissaxx (Oct 16, 2010)

There was a thread recently closed on this topic, as many users were advocating cruel and abhorrent treatment of these animals - I hope those people that harbour such thoughts will spare us, and keep it to themselves this time.

I firmly believe that toads deserve humane treatment, just the same as any other living creature. Humane methods of controlling this pest should be promoted - too many ignorant people out there, and I think it is disgraceful that the torture of these animals is so accepted by many so people.

EDIT: Found the thread, and there are a few pages of discussion so should cover most things:
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/best-way-kill-toad-143369/


----------



## Flaviruthless (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't think there will be any quick solution, if there is one at all. What really needs to happen is for local councils to set up a scheme where you get, for instance, 10 cents per cane toad that you catch (alive). That way there is encouragement for people to collect them, not kill them, and then council can dispose of them in a manner that is humane. I don't think this will ever happen though. I understand that it's not their fault they are introduced, it's human error. That's why humans should fix it.


----------



## snakeluvver (Oct 20, 2010)

I know that cane toads are pests, but I could never kill one. I just can't kill animals. And I hate it when people kill them with golf clubs and salt (ouch!!!!!) and other hideous ways.


----------



## littleslinky (Oct 20, 2010)

Cane Toads ROCK!! Ugly cute like pugs!


----------



## babba007 (Oct 20, 2010)

Cane toads really freak me out. I don't have a problem with other people killing them (humanely of course), but I can't even go near them. Aargghh!!Oh, they are certainly not cute....so hideous.


----------

